# Raw Wire on speaker



## jacob4 (Apr 16, 2013)

My subwoofer has raw wires but my receiver has one solid plug, I think its called composite, how can i solve the problem and hook my subwoofer up?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First, welcome to TSF.

Does your sub plug into the wall? If not, it's called an unpowered sub and must get it's signal from the speaker outputs of your receiver. In that case it probably has outputs of it's own. So you'd run 4 wires (2 pairs) from the red/white main speaker output (could be called Front L/R in a surround sound receiver) to the corresponding inputs on the sub. Then run two pair of wires from the output of the sub to the L/R main speakers. Go into the receiver menu and set it to: speaker size = large.

If on the other hand the sub has a built in amp (you'll know by the wall plug) then run a RCA cable from the sub out of the receiver to the input of the sub and you're GTG.

Send make and model numbers for more help.


----------

